# Flippin Rattlers!



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Last night I went out on a scouting trip to an area I hunt often. The night started good, crested a small hill and watched a velvet 3x3 browse through the grass eating while he was 50 yards from me. I Moved back and headed around the hill so as not to spook him. I'm walking along looking around making sure I'm not spooking any deer. I didnt have a care in the world, when for some reason I decided to look down and where I'm walking. Good thing I did!!! 6 feet from me there is a snake curled up on the path. Right away I look and holy crap! Things got a biggggg set of rattlers!! I tried to get a closer look and he just curled up and rattled like there was no tommorow. I got the heck out of there. Maybe I'm just dumb because I sat in there in the grass for 2 hours about 30 yards away from where i saw him. It was worth it tho, saw some nice deer! The hospital was only an hour away anyways:tongue:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Try hunting some mule deer over here. nothing but tall grass. I came real close to stepping on a rattler myself once and I only got away since I heard it rattle at me, just when I was literally two feet away. If I haven't heard it I would have stepped on him because the grass was so tall.:wink:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Rattlers are good fried.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah if i would of had any type of weapon it would be a dead rattler and i'd have a new pair of snakeskin boots, lol but there was no weapon to be found except my hands, and they werent going anywhere near it.


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

neo71665 said:


> Rattlers are good fried.


Yea, if you like eating chicken necks!!!! All bone and not much meat.

Mike


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Never tried but I did have a little iguana a long time ago(pretty much the same thing, I bet). I gotta say the fried snake I've seen looks pretty tasty.:wink:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tastes like frong legs. For a good sized snake I can make a weapon. Need a fingernail clipper, 2 post it notes, and lid off a skoal can...............



lmao


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Snakes taste delicious (I don't care what anyone says) especially rattlers- they have pletny of meat on 'em. And the skins make terrific backing on top of sinew for waterproofing... and is a really nice natural camoflauge.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

we dont ave snakes in ireland


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

kegan said:


> Snakes taste delicious (I don't care what anyone says) especially rattlers- they have pletny of meat on 'em. And the skins make terrific backing on top of sinew for waterproofing... and is a really nice natural camoflauge.


Some think that the chicken necks are the best meat on a chicken also. I don't even like spare ribs because there isn't enough meat on them. I like a big medium rare steak. No bone in.:darkbeer:

Mike


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Chicken tastes like crap, find something else to try to compare it to. Just cause somebody doesn't reply back doesn't mean we didn't see it, we just don't care what you had to say, sorry.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Well after debating the situation, my first plan was to take apart my binos and use the lenses to bake him in the sun. But I couldnt chance ruining my binos, that would wreck my scouting trip. Plan two was to just say screw it, tie my shirt around my neck for protection, and go all crocodile hunter on it. But i was wearing my favorite shirt, and i couldnt risk getting fang holes in it, it just wasnt worth it. I really want to eat one sometime though, next time i'll take a pistol.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

neo71665 said:


> Chicken tastes like crap, find something else to try to compare it to. Just cause somebody doesn't reply back doesn't mean we didn't see it, we just don't care what you had to say, sorry.


We all have opinions on certain things! You dont like chicken.. so what! just keep it clean! We were talkin about rattlers... lets not get mad at eachother over whether or not u like chicken! We all have a say in the youth forum.. respect others opinions!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

It seems like the answer to every " how does it taste" question is-It tastes like chicken... Well I love chicken but I can't figure out why you would eat snake, and lots of other crazy things that taste like chicken when you could just go to your local chicken joint and get some chicken.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

AVALON said:


> It seems like the answer to every " how does it taste" question is-It tastes like chicken... Well I love chicken but I can't figure out why you would eat snake, and lots of other crazy things that taste like chicken when you could just go to your local chicken joint and get some chicken.


Because rattlers are free, so long as you don't get bit.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Because rattlers are free, so long as you don't get bit.:wink:


That is indeed a very good point! lol


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

That was close! I'm sure that rattler can have you dead before you got to the hospital!! Keep the bite lower then your heart as long as possible, remove all things that might not be able to come off if swelling happens and wash with warm soap and water!!! Then get to a hospital!! Red & Black is a friendly Jack while Red & Yellow is a deadly fellow!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> That was close! I'm sure that rattler can have you dead before you got to the hospital!! Keep the bite lower then your heart as long as possible, remove all things that might not be able to come off if swelling happens and wash with warm soap and water!!! Then get to a hospital!! Red & Black is a friendly Jack while Red & Yellow is a deadly fellow!!!!


I can get to the hospital in less than an hour if i got bit!  lol 

I really like to drive fast.. but i know i would be gettin dizzy and whatnot.. but still... i cant even imagine gettin bitten by a rattler! OUCH!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I can get to the hospital in less than an hour if i got bit!  lol
> 
> I really like to drive fast.. but i know i would be gettin dizzy and whatnot.. but still... i cant even imagine gettin bitten by a rattler! OUCH!


I was watching this snake dude pick up a cobra... For no reason the cobra bit him in the middle of his stomach!! Within 2 hours his whole stomach was eaten away by the venom!! He some how survived!!! 2 hours and you get see all your guts.... ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

blainep said:


> Well after debating the situation, my first plan was to take apart my binos and use the lenses to bake him in the sun. But I couldnt chance ruining my binos, that would wreck my scouting trip. Plan two was to just say screw it, tie my shirt around my neck for protection, and go all crocodile hunter on it. But i was wearing my favorite shirt, and i couldnt risk getting fang holes in it, it just wasnt worth it. I really want to eat one sometime though, next time i'll take a pistol.


You could have gone through all that... or just thump 'im on the head with a stick. Besides, don't take a pistol but your bow- hey, you don't want to start spooking the deer too early do yah:tongue:?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

...or walk away from it. :chortle:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> ...or walk away from it. :chortle:


I agree!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ya i would jus walk away but if he does bite me it would take me way less than an hour to get to the hospital i am a speed demon now i couldnt imagine if something like that happened to me


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I wouldn't drive. You're gonna get dizzy from the bite and stuff like that. But what do I know, I'm just a city boy.:wink:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> We all have opinions on certain things! You dont like chicken.. so what! just keep it clean! We were talkin about rattlers... lets not get mad at eachother over whether or not u like chicken! We all have a say in the youth forum.. respect others opinions!



All good to go, I didn't notice I was in youth(new posts search), and hes claiming to be 63 and I got tired of him posting the same basic thing every other day.


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

I did not notice that it was the youth forum either, my bad. I did make two posts, all in jest, and had expected that the whole thread was the same. I didn't expect anyone to get serious about the whole deal. It could have been if the snake hadn't been noticed until too late. I hate those buggers. If we all put our shorts on looser things look much better. I'm sorry to rub anyone the wrong way, and to get in the wrong forum.

Mike

P.S. Also, I am sorry to say that I am 63, just wait, you will get there, old age is not for the meek.:sad:


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

I must say I dont see anything written in this thread that is mean spirited in any way. I dont get what the all the fuss is about?


----------

